# Log in issues



## rjob (Oct 7, 2017)

Having issues with both the main site and mobile site. Sent an e-mail but have not received a reply. Original issue was my log in was not being recognized or when log in occurred it would not last but a few minutes. Then would have to log in again. Now the log in appears to be accepted but when moving from forum to forum the log in is dropped requiring logging in again. Secondary question membership status is not displayed (or I might not be looking in the correct location).
Overall new site looks great! 

Dick


----------



## wild west (Oct 7, 2017)

I have similar issues. I only use the mobile site though. Cotinually having to log in ,error messages sometimes trying to log in like wrong user name or wrong password or if i use my email as ID get invalid email addrrss


----------



## rjob (Oct 7, 2017)

WW
Sorry that you are experiencing similar issues
At least I know at is not just me!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Oct 7, 2017)

Reporting this now. Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## hellasteph (Oct 8, 2017)

Please clear your cache from your browser and restart your session by closing out the browser completely. 

Also, please consider using the "Remembe me" check box when you log in.


----------



## wade (Nov 6, 2017)

I am missing photos that were sent to me in PM. They seem to have been replaced by "
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






"


----------



## wade (Nov 6, 2017)

There now does not appear to be any way of managing the new Social Groups. As a group lead of the UK group I used to be able to undertake some limited group management tasks which are not there in the new forum.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 6, 2017)

wade said:


> There now does not appear to be any way of managing the new Social Groups. As a group lead of the UK group I used to be able to undertake some limited group management tasks which are not there in the new forum.


This platform does not have a ways to handle groups built into it. In order to not lose the data, we have moved each group into it's own sub forum and made the group leader a moderator over that particular area.

We may be able to tweak the permissions a little bit to give you more flexibility.

Can you let me know what you were accustomed to doing that you cannot do now?


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 6, 2017)

wade said:


> I am missing photos that were sent to me in PM. They seem to have been replaced by "
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As far as I know, the  tags still remaining are due to Photobucket no longer hosting images unless the owner pays a fee.

If you do not feel that this is the case, invite me to that conversation using the link in the sidebar once you are in that conversation and I will look into the code and see what is going on.


----------



## wade (Dec 17, 2017)

The issue with the lack of group management may be because, since the move, I no longer seem to be a Group Lead in the UK Group. I only noticed it was missing from seeing other members who have the "Group Lead" tag in addition to "OTBS" and "Premier Member".


----------

